# >>>021158690<<< nervt!!!



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2005)

gibt es eine möglichkeit solchen anrufen aus dem weg zu gehen??? weil anrufe um späte tageszeiten sind ziemlich störend... :evil: 

wenn mir jemand eine antwort geben kann - ich würde mich freuen!!!


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2005)

Eigentlich nicht. Es sei denn, Du ziehst gelegentlich den Telefonstecker oder legst den Hörer neben die Gabel.
Wenn Du über eine Telefonanlage verfügst, die es ermöglicht, eingehende Rufe zu erkennen und automatisch abzuweisen, dann könntest Du diese eine nervende Nummer in die Blacklist aufnehmen - aber welcher ottonormal angeschlossene hat schon so eine Anlage!?


----------



## galdikas (5 Januar 2005)

vollstrecker schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es eine möglichkeit solchen anrufen aus dem weg zu gehen???



Ja.

Notfalls einfach Klage erheben - gegebenenfalls zunächst 

a) gegen die Firma dieses Herrn







_keine Bilder von Personen bitte - Heiko_

auf Auskunft über Name und Anschrift des Inhabers der bei seiner Firma geschalteten Nummer 0211-58690, und anschließend dann 

b) gegen den mitgeteilten Anrufbelästiger auf Unterlassung seiner unerbetenen Werbeanrufe.

Das Amtsgericht Bonn hatte die Telekom mit Urteil vom 25.03.2004 dazu verurteilt, einem klagenden Empfänger einer Werbe-SMS "Auskunft über Namen und Anschrift des Inhabers der T-D1 Mobilfunknummer zum Zeitpunkt 13.06.2003 zu erteilen." Der Anspruch des Klägers folge aus § 13a Satz 1 des Unterlassungsklagengesetzes (UKlaG), da der Kläger gegen den Absender der SMS einen Unterlassungsanspruch habe und da er in der Klageschrift schriftlich versichert habe, dass er die von ihm verlangten Angaben zur Durchsetzung dieses Anspruchs benötige und sie anderweitig nicht beschaffen könne; auf die inhaltliche Richtigkeit der Versicherung komme es nicht an.

Dieses Amtsgerichts-Urteil wurde vom Landgericht Bonn bestätigt ("Die Berufung der Telekom gegen das  Urteil des Amtsgerichts Bonn - 14 C 591/03 - wird zurückgewiesen.")
http://www.justiz.nrw.de/RB/nrwe/lgs/bonn/lg_bonn/j2004/6_S_77_04urteil20040719.html

gal.


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2005)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, notfalls einfach Klage erheben


Stimmt! Aber wer hat das schon im Kreuz?


----------



## Dirk (13 Februar 2005)

Ich möchte hier auch mal die Frage stellen, ob sich jemand vorstellen kann
warum der Vor-vorwahl Anbieter VENTELO ausgerechnet mit der Nummer 
021158690 wirbt? Recht dumm gelaufen wenn das ein Zufall sein sollte.:

Vom Heiko gekürzter Link

Sorry der Link ist etwas lang.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Februar 2005)

probier mal deine eigene Nummer, vielleicht werben sie auch mit der 
(mit meiner klappt es).
Die Düsseldorfer Nummer gehört, wie gut informierte Kreise aus Düsseldorf berichten, offenbar einer Firma, deren Firmensitz im Osten einer ziemlich großen Stadt ziemlich weit im Süden liegt, in der es mehr komische Rechtsanwälte als gute Staatsanwälte gibt 
(zum Glück GIBT es aber letztere - und das verbindet die Stadt dann, neben der Telefonnummer, mit Düsseldorf - was hoffen lässt  )


----------



## Dirk (14 Februar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> probier mal deine eigene Nummer, vielleicht werben sie auch mit der
> (mit meiner klappt es).
> Die Düsseldorfer Nummer gehört, wie gut informierte Kreise aus Düsseldorf berichten, offenbar einer Firma, deren Firmensitz im Osten einer ziemlich großen Stadt ziemlich weit im Süden liegt, in der es mehr komische Rechtsanwälte als gute Staatsanwälte gibt
> (zum Glück GIBT es aber letztere - und das verbindet die Stadt dann, neben der Telefonnummer, mit Düsseldorf - was hoffen lässt  )



 Nee da kam ein anderer Anbieter. Aber das half mir zumindest die Funktion des Banners zu verstehen. (Bin halt schon alt). 

Gruß

Dirk


----------

